# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  SCHEMATICS FOR SONY ERICSSON

## BESTCHRISS

http://rapidshare.com/files/11973036...tics.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11973917...tics.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11974346...tics.part3.rar

----------

Hary Dee (05-03-11)

----------


## Hary Dee

Πολύ πράμα! Αν και κάποια φρέσκα (και μη) που έψαχνα δεν τα είχε... Ευχαριστούμε όπως και να 'χει.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

παρακαλω φίλε 
απλως τα βρηκα τυχαια και νομιζω οτι ειναι χρησιμα

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Απο ότι είδα είναι βασικές συμβουλές αποσυναρμολόγησης , όχι επισκευής .

----------

